# What grain Pro Points?



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

250 grain Pro Points,31 1/2 in arrow,four inch feather.Thats the set up I shot at 28 in draw and 58 lbs draw weight.They worked awsome.I have since changed manufacturers and now shoot Carbon Express XJ-27 Pros,same grain head,same feathers,but 30 1/2 in length.Same results,awsome.The one thing that benefits me with the X Jammers is they DO NOT BEND,no matter how hard the target butts are,or what I hit.I had problems with small bends and wobbles in the 2712s after lots of use in hard butts.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

250gr for me as well. I tried 300gr but couldn't get my arrows to group quite as well - too heavy overall and all my form problems showed themselves with the heavier arrow I believe. That said, my understanding is that 300gr is also a very popular weight amongst those shooting 2712's.

>>------>


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

32" arrow with 300gr propoint pins for me


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

27.5" arrow and 300g point for me on the 2712's


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I run mine at 32 in. aluminum to aluminum with 250 up front. Got them fletched up with easton diamond vanes with a hard left helical and i also shoot beiter asymmetrical nocks to make them tune weaker. never had any problems with them.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

blueglide1 said:


> 250 grain Pro Points,31 1/2 in arrow,four inch feather.Thats the set up I shot at 28 in draw and 58 lbs draw weight.They worked awsome.I have since changed manufacturers and now shoot Carbon Express XJ-27 Pros,same grain head,same feathers,but 30 1/2 in length.Same results,awsome.The one thing that benefits me with the X Jammers is they DO NOT BEND,no matter how hard the target butts are,or what I hit.I had problems with small bends and wobbles in the 2712s after lots of use in hard butts.


Hey Don, you mean like our Morrell targets at Vegas!!??!!LOL!! I did good to get out of there with 2 or 3 arrows that were straight!! That's exactly why I'm shooting Carbon shafts this year!!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

300gn 32.5"
don't cut them too short, get the node ahead of the rest


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Don, you mean like our Morrell targets at Vegas!!??!!LOL!! I did good to get out of there with 2 or 3 arrows that were straight!! That's exactly why I'm shooting Carbon shafts this year!!


I had the same problem with the aluminums.Thats not good when they bend while in the middle of a game and you dont realize it till its too late.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Remember the 2712 only come in one spine, think it is .260 or .265, so I wouldn't be cutting them down unless you are shooting 70 pounds,....you'll need the extra length and the 240-250 up front just to get close to where the spine needs to be, but those arrows get heavy and slow when you do it right...might consider the Easton Full Bore's at .350 spine, you can shoot a normal tip weight and instead of 650-700 grain arrows you can be nearer to 400-450 and get off the bow much faster....great arrows either way...


----------

